# Große Scanlines erzeugen



## Vale-Feil (25. Juni 2006)

hallo Leute ihr kenntdoch sicherlich die großen , druchgehenden Scanlines, (Absatnd so 2, mm von jeder Reihe, wie erstelle ich den die nochmals?

THX vale-feil


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Juni 2006)

285 Posts und immer noch nichts von Eigeninitiative gehört  ....


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. Juni 2006)

Erbarmen ich zeigen will.

Datei Neu
1 Pixel breit
5 Pixel hoch
Hintergrund transparent

Buntstiftwerkzeug Farbe schwarz

Ganz oben einen Pixel

Bearbeiten/Muster festlegen

Gewünschtes Bild öffnen
Ebene darüber erstellen

Füllen mit erstelltem Muster

Fertig


Danke sagen


Alex


----------



## Vale-Feil (25. Juni 2006)

ooops sry da habe ich vergessen was dazu zu erwähnen. Das ganze sollte schräg dar gestellt werden. das mit den geraden habe ich noch hinbekommen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Juni 2006)

Ist es so schwer, Google zu benutzen?

Alternativlink


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. Juni 2006)

Vale-Feil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ooops sry da habe ich vergessen was dazu zu erwähnen. Das ganze sollte schräg dar gestellt werden. das mit den geraden habe ich noch hinbekommen.



Na Super, jetzt halt dich an die Tipps von Markus Kolletzky und sag ganz lieb Danke.

Alex


----------



## Vale-Feil (25. Juni 2006)

ich suche nicht die dünnen scan lines (die habe ich schon hin bekommen), sondern die 2 mm dicken Linien (regelmäßig) und nicht nur 1 px dick wie eure Beispiele zur Zeit zeigen

thx vale-feil


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Juni 2006)

Ich fass es nicht. Ist es denn zu viel verlangt, mal scharf drüber nachzudenken als Anderen
die Arbeit zu überlassen? Wenn die Linien 2mm dick sein sollen, dann rechne dir das in
Pixeln aus und zeichne anstatt einer 1 Pixel breiten Linie die 2mm-Linie...

Sorry, aber ein wenig anstrengen darf man sich trotz der Hitze dennoch...


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. Juni 2006)

Genau, mach das ganze in den Beispielen einfach dicker.

Alex

Uns drück dich das nächste mal gleich etwas genauer aus, bzw. benutze vorher die Suchfunktion


----------



## Vale-Feil (25. Juni 2006)

hi markus ich verstehe deine Aufregung aber ich kann dir versichern dass ich ees versucht habe. Es soll so aussehen wie hier im Hintergrund http://www.frogr.de/


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. Juni 2006)

Dann schau dir mal dieses Bild von der Seite an und lerne daraus:

http://www.frogr.de/images/body_bg.gif

Alex


----------



## versuch13 (25. Juni 2006)

Die Suche hätte sicherlich einige Ergebnisse gebracht, in den letzten Monate hab ich das schon mehrmals erklärt.

Du legst dir eine Datei an, im Beispiel ist sie 80*80 Pixel groß. Stellst dir ein Raster ein, welches durch das Maß durch vier teilbar ist. Dann nimmst du das Polygon Lasso und markierst dir Flächen am Raster ausgerichtet so wie du es im Scrennshot siehst.


----------



## Alexander Groß (26. Juni 2006)

Und hier noch eine interessante Seite zu dem Themenbereich Muster nahtlos kacheln: http://web2.vs137216.vserver.de/gg/selftut.html


Alex


----------



## Vale-Feil (26. Juni 2006)

so jetzt muss ich mich aber auch doll bedanken. Vielen Dank


----------

